# How soon did you ovulate after miscarriage?



## bubble27

Hey guys, I had a natural miscarrige 3 weeks ago at 6weeks pregnant after 12days my pregnancy test was back to negative.

I can normally tell when im ovulating which i had ovulation pains on feb 14th especially when me and OH were :sex:
but only difference was i didnt notice any cm like i normally do? is this normal? and can you still get pregnant without cm?

We got pregnant the first time we tried but because i didnt think it would happen that soon so i didnt really pay much attention to my body but now everytime i get a slight cramp i keep thinking im pregnant again, just hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me!

Any advice would be gratefully appriciated

Thanks in advance xxxxxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hiya! So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

I ovulated around 18-20 days after my MMC, didnt have no cm at all and my cervix was low. Never in a million years thought Id get pregnant so soon

Really hope you get your :bfp: very soon, take care x x


----------



## chachadada

hey i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: after our mmc we waited for 1 af and then ttc and did straight away, i mmc Oct 23 last yr and am now 11 weeks so only took us about a month. Your body will know when it is ready so go with the flow if you can, i really hope you get your bfp soon though hun :hugs:


----------



## leigh75

Hi. Just to let you know I was 5 weeks when I miscarried on 17th jan, and using ovulation kits, I ovulated 18 days after this date, (or 14 days after all the bleeding stopped which was the 22nd jan depending which way you prefer to count it). So this must have been accurate as I am now 6 weeks preggers, without a period in between.:happydance:
Hope this helps, they do say everyone is different and I hope it works out for you and you get a bfp very soon.:thumbup:
xx


----------



## bubble27

Thanks guys for your replies, I started my period last week so it was only 3 weeks after my miscarraige but i only bled for 2 days and it wasnt as heavy as my usual af so not sure what is going on. Im hoping its just implantation or breakthrough bleeding instead of my af, fingers crossed xx


----------

